# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Want to travel to the Caribbean April 21st, book now or last minute?

## Deal

Haven't entirely decided where to go, but would like at least a 4 star resort.  Looking at prices now, they are just climbing. I heard prices go down 3 weeks prior to the departure and down more and more as the date get closer.  It doesn't have to be April 21st either .. I am quiet flexible on the dates and also flexible on where to go but my budget is only $1200 (tax included + money to spend there).

----------


## Seychase

A greatexchange of information.

----------

